# Magda pro 20 dx



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Just bought a Magda pro 20dx, wondering what line to use? For sure braided, will 14 be ok and what brand. It holds 290 yds. of 14 lb. Been playing with it seems to work very well. used an Okuma on charter with friends. Do not remember what model. But $49.99 at Wallyworld it works for me.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Just bought 2 of the 15's. One works great, the other i could not tighten the drag. Long story short, the spring for the drag detent lever was disconnected (from the factory) i got it back on and now cannot get the reel back together. Can't find a diagram ANYWHERE. One sight i was on said the diagram was "coming soon." Anyone know where i can get a parts diagram?


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

https://www.okumafishing.com/en/product/Magda-Pro-Line-Counter-Reel/magdapro-line-counter.html
Visit the page and scroll down to files download. Above the video.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Any suggestions on line?


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Check on the pre-spooled versions for advice on line.
Fish USA sells a pre-spooled backed with 20#mono and topped with 30# braid.

_The Okuma Magda Pro DXT Line Counter Prespooled Braided Line Reel has been professionally prespooled right here at FishUSA with 200 yards of 20-pound Berkley Trilene XL monofilament backing and 200 yards of 30-pound PowerPro braided line._


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

PapaMike said:


> Check on the pre-spooled versions for advice on line.
> Fish USA sells a pre-spooled backed with 20#mono and topped with 30# braid.
> 
> _The Okuma Magda Pro DXT Line Counter Prespooled Braided Line Reel has been professionally prespooled right here at FishUSA with 200 yards of 20-pound Berkley Trilene XL monofilament backing and 200 yards of 30-pound PowerPro braided line._


Tanks for the info on that, it is much appreciated.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

PapaMike said:


> https://www.okumafishing.com/en/product/Magda-Pro-Line-Counter-Reel/magdapro-line-counter.html
> Visit the page and scroll down to files download. Above the video.


THANKS A MILLION, PAPAMIKE, COULDN'T FIND THAT DARN SHEET ANYWHERE!
Own a couple beers if i ever run into you.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

$diesel$ said:


> THANKS A MILLION, PAPAMIKE, COULDN'T FIND THAT DARN SHEET ANYWHERE!
> Own a couple beers if i ever run into you.


Ditto for me.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

An odd thing; when i couldn't get my 15 back together i ordered another one. It's quite a bit different than the firt two? Go figure, must be a newer model?


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Took it over to Fisherman Central on Manchester rd. Buy your line there and they spool it for you free. Or $5.00 for spoolling, good deal either way.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

bubbster said:


> Just bought a Magda pro 20dx, wondering what line to use? For sure braided, will 14 be ok and what brand. It holds 290 yds. of 14 lb. Been playing with it seems to work very well. used an Okuma on charter with friends. Do not remember what model. But $49.99 at Wallyworld it works for me.


Hi Bubbster, 

I would assume you are fishing Erie? We typically spool the Okuma CV30s and Magda 30s with 17# Trilene backing and 30# Power Pro Braid for guys fishing Erie. If you are looking at doing a 20 series (either Magda or Convector) we would go with 12-14# mono and 20# Power Pro. This will allow you to get about 200 yards of mono and 100 yards of the braid. Sorry I was late on this one but thought I might still be able to help!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would fill the reel about half way with a cheap 15 to 20 lb mono then fill the reel with braid. it depend on the type fishing you plan on doing as to what weight braid to use. 30# power pro is about the same diameter as 12 to 14 lb mono.
sherman


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

sherman51 said:


> I would fill the reel about half way with a cheap 15 to 20 lb mono then fill the reel with braid. it depend on the type fishing you plan on doing as to what weight braid to use. 30# power pro is about the same diameter as 12 to 14 lb mono.
> sherman


30# power pro has the same diameter as 8# mono. 20 power pro is 6# mono equivalent


----------

